# Mh 33 Hp



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

I was wondering how much horse power a massey harris 33 has. Im takin it to a tractor pull this weekend and im not sure how good its gonna do. because i think its gonna get put in to big of a weight class.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

35 1/2 drawbar hp weighs 3,820 pounds


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Massey-Harris 33 was manufactured from 1952 to 1955. The 1955 model has the following stats:


Engine Information 
No. Cylinders: 4 
Displ. Cu. In.: 201 
No. Speeds: 5F-1R 
H.P.: 36.23 
Approx Shipping Weight (lbs): 5191 
Cab: No 


Estimated Average Value
Less Repairs 
Premium $2,816 

Good $2,235 

Fair $1,515 

The above info. is according to Machinery Link the weight sounds kinda high to me. Bear's info. may be more on the mark.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree w/ your assement Chief...


MH, they usually go by the size to fit into a class.. There are a lot of cheats at the pulls here...... County fair and state fair are about the only way you get to see honest farm tractors in wght classes..


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

bears wieght info was right....i saw that in my book i made with massey info. but it didnt have the HP.....i got all the info on massey harris.com i think it should do good cause i pulled a mulcher with the teeth in the ground in hard dirt lastnight with no problem, and there is no fluid or weights on the tractor.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well she wieghed 3940lbs and got 172' 10'' in the 4500lbs class. got 5th place. its a 250' track


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats a good pull with no fluid or weights congrats mh


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Did you get any pictures??? Sure would be neat to see an MH33 pulling or working..


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

no i didnt get any pictures.....i was in such a hurry to get goin i forgot the camera:-( but i can get a pic of it plowin er something after we combine corn.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great MH33, I think that when they are working or pulling the just have a different look to them.. Glad you had a good time, sounds like the pulls here in Pasco cnty.


----------

